# Struktur für Gui-Programmierung



## handoffate (7. Dez 2009)

Hi,

ich hoffe die Frage ist nicht zu philosophisch oder abgehoben:
So grundlegend wie ich mit Swing oder AWT Fenster etc handle weiß ich, aber ich frage mich gerade nach vernünftigem Programmierstil.
Macht man beispielsweise für jedes Fenster eine eigene Klasse? Wie verwaltet man die Fenster am besten, wer soll die aufrufen/überwachen etc? Wie ordnet man die Methoden für beispielsweise Buttons (da kenne ich eigentlich nur den Ansatz das in dem ActionListener zu machen)/ bzw wie schreibt man den ActionListener vernünftig???

Wäre über jede Hilfestellung dankbar. Will halt nicht, dass es irgendwie funktioniert, sondern mal richtig ordentlich


----------



## Michael... (8. Dez 2009)

Generell ist es nie verkehrt sich mit dem MVC-Pattern auseinander zu setzen. Ausserdem sollte man für fast jedes Objekt, dass man verwendet eine eigene Klasse schreiben also somit eigentlich auch für jedes Fenster bzw. für den Inhalt jedes Fensters. Und dabei auf Vererbung und Interfaces zurückzugreifen ist nie verkehrt - abhängig wie komplex Dein Programm und die GUI sind.


----------



## Marco13 (8. Dez 2009)

Was kann ich wissen? Was soll ich tun? Was darf ich hoffen? Was ist der Computer? (Frei nach Kant  )

Die Frage ist nicht zu philosophisch. Michael... hat ja schon einige wichtige Punkte angedeutet. Die Frage, ob du ein Programm schreiben willst, das einen Button enthält, wo "Hallo, Welt" draufsteht, oder ein Datenbankverwaltungssystem das von der Deutschen Bank verwendet werden soll, ist nicht ganz unwichtig. 
Aber zu einem Detail: Bei größeren Anwendungen mit einem komplexeren, sophisticated GUI mit Shortcuts, Tooltips, I18N & Co haben How to Use Actions (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Other Swing Features) gegenüber "normalen" ActionListenern einige Vorteile...


----------

